# Orange County, New York Tristate Area babies for adoption!



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm going to link to original thread. Original thread has all the pictures! I am actually heading to the Bronx on Wednesday, so if anyone from the city wants to adopt, I can bring them with me. Or, if anyone wants to meet there if it's closer to them, I can do that on Wednesday as well! http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?303569-Adopted-pregnant-doe&p=2110338#post2110338


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

*Update*

I had the kids out today under a blanket on my lap. They LOVE the couch and sleeping on me. I snapped some pictures, and figured I'd post them; they are so cute when sleeping lol!They had a few bites of pizza crust before, so don't mind the crumbs!


----------

